# Homemade FF Culture Media



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is the recipe I have been using for melos. Do any of you have any recommendations for alterations for hydei? 

Homemade Fruit Fly Media Mix 
This recipe makes approximately twenty cultures. 

Ingredients:

Powdered sugar
Brown sugar (optional)
Mashed potato flakes
Brewer’s yeast
Live active baker’s yeast
White vinegar

To make the media mixture:

1.	Sift 1 cup of powdered sugar and 2 tablespoons of brown sugar into a gallon or larger zip-lock bag or container.
2.	Shake well.
3.	Add ¾ cup of brewer’s yeast and shake again.
4.	Add 8 cups of potato flakes to the zip-lock bag and shake well. This is the basic media mixture.

To make a culture:

1.	Add 1/2 cup of media mixture to your culture container. 
2.	Mix ~1/3 cup of white vinegar and ~1/3 cup of boiling water and add it to your media mix in the container.
3.	Mix to the consistency of mashed potatoes.
4.	Let culture cool and add a pinch of baker’s yeast on top of the culture.
5.	Add excelsior or coffee filters for increased surface area inside culture.
6.	Add 50 - 75 fruit flies.


----------

